# mi pc no grava cd  en mi cd-rw y dvd-rw



## carapuma (Ene 18, 2010)

no se que onda sera, un problema de software, driver, etc. o sera que me pidió cacao kas dis unidades de lectores que tengo para leer y quemar los cd que quiero. Los cd que están quemados los lee, puede leer todo lo que tengo música, datos, etc. pero no me reconoce discos cd en blanco para poder quemarlos en ninguna de las dos unidades. Sera que le tengo que dar un mantenimiento? si es así den me una ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola.

Si tienes dos quemadores (CD y DVD) y que a los dos no reconozcan, eso se puede deber al software o drivers (si tus quemadores vienen con ellos, reinstálalos)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 18, 2010)

Probá con Ubuntu así descartamos que sea un problema de PC Hardware y lo muevo al subforo de Software, drivers, Juegos de PC y consolas, y un largo etc.


----------



## carapuma (Ene 21, 2010)

disculpa pero que es ubuntu o ubunto, y intentare con los driver, gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 22, 2010)

Es otro Sistema Operativo que no necesitas instalar para probar si graban tus grabadoras. Arranca de CD o USB.


----------



## carapuma (Ene 22, 2010)

me puedes decir donde los consigo por mediafire o megaupload, gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://120linux.com/ubuntu-9-10/

Chao.
elaficiondo.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 22, 2010)

Descarga directa: Ubuntu 9.10 desktop i386
Torrent: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent


----------



## superdat (Feb 19, 2010)

Si no puedes grabar un CD puede ser por lo siguiente:
Tienes un virus en el sistema
Tienes una etiqueta, pelusa o cabello dentro de la unidad grabadora
Los rieles del grabador están secos. Limpiar y aplicar grasa fina para mecanismos
No has comentado problemas de calor, pero si la almohadilla de contacto con la caja está desecha o no está habrá calentamiento.
Sii tienes 2 unidades el problema es la cantidad de corriente a la cual trabaja cada una
Si tu pc es clónica, entonces tienes una fuente "trucha" como dicen los "ches" cuya potencia en watt no llega ni a la mitad de lo que dice la etiqueta.
Parte de la placa de circuitos tiene elementos averiados.
Has movido o rotado el case mientras estaba leyendo o grabando
El lente laser está sucio o descalibrado


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2010)

esta es la mas rapida para descargar http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso  segun e probado desde argentina no se en otros paises cual sera el mas rapido ,en solo una 40 minutos ya lo descarge.
ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/ubuntu-releases/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso vercion para 64 bit

o elijan su arquitectura desde aca http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/

pd;debian debian debian debian debian


----------



## capitanp (May 2, 2010)

OOOOOOH casualidad! ami me pasa lo mismo, ya daba como descartado que se habia terminado la vida util de mi quemador....

Bueno mi SO Es Win7 y mi problema era que cuando perdia la conexion a internet el IE8 se cerraba misteriosamente, entonces busque en foros y nada, por ahi un buen samaritano dice que puede ser algun malware entonces recomienda bajar 
http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php
que tiene una version free, lo paso y encuentro algo raro en el reg de windows una sola linea de codigo que no es ni siquiera un archivo, bueno lo elimino.... y santo remedio (ahora viene lo bueno)
veo este post y se me da por poner un DVD en la grabadora y .... funciona! grabo y graba, asi que proba con esto.

saludos

informacion adicional

Ami me encontro esto


```
Elementos de Datos del Registro Infectados:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Start_ShowMyComputer (Hijack.StartMenu)
```


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2010)

esas cosas no pasan en linux

me di cuenta de algo ,,, como acer para probar la lectoragrabadora  si inicias en esa lectograbadora el ubuntu???
no se puede ,,,


----------



## capitanp (May 3, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:
			
		

> me di cuenta de algo ,,, como acer para probar la lectoragrabadora si inicias en esa lectograbadora el ubuntu???
> no se puede ,,,


 

esas cosas con win7 no pasan


----------



## Tacatomon (May 3, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> esas cosas con win7 no pasan



Offtopic:



Saludos!!!


----------



## yvleo (May 12, 2011)

hola pues la vdd yo necesito el driver dvd-rw pueden ayudarme


----------

